# finally got my logo on my car!



## foreverflirty (Jan 20, 2009)

Been wanting to do this for a while! What do you think?


----------



## bigalbest (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like the silver and white blend together and make it hard to read. The logo on your web site looks way better with the pink.


----------



## foreverflirty (Jan 20, 2009)

bigalbest said:


> Looks like the silver and white blend together and make it hard to read. The logo on your web site looks way better with the pink.



Ya, I was thinking that too. It is actually chrome, but with the snow and really no sun it was was really flat light when I took the picture. I may go back and add the pink into it as well.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 21, 2009)

Car logos were discussed in a photography class I took.  The instructor (a long time pro) said that he's had his vehicles broken into many times...and that is mostly without the signs/logo....it's enough for people to see that you are a photographer and associate what vehicle you drive.  He strongly suggested not doing anything to attract attention to your vehicle, as a photographer.  
To further that point...he asked us (and I'll ask you)...Have you ever bought anything because it was advertised on the back of a vehicle?


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 21, 2009)

hmm, I can see that... but I would also say that although I may not buy something specifically because it was on the back of a vehicle it might help down the road beceause it's a name they may recognize more. 

People often forget where they hear of things, so if they've heard the name, and then go online searching for people who do that in the area, they may think, oh, I've heard of them... they're probably good. 

Just a thought. 
(I can see your point though, don't want to attract attention that there's thousands of dollars worth of equipment within the confines of this vehicle.)


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 21, 2009)

Good point.  It's not just about selling things/services on the back of your vehicle...it's about creating a public image or presence.  But I'm not sure that it's worth that risk...I guess it depends on where you drive and where you park.  

In my city, the most popular spot for wedding photos is the Legislative Building and grounds...It's a very public place and the parking has security on duty...that is a great place to have your logo on your vehicle.  
However, we might go from there to the downtown area to get photos...and I would be a lot more apprehensive about leaving my vehicle parked downtown with a target (I mean logo) on it.  

A good compromise might be a magnet logo, which is easy to remove.

When I was in grade school, the biggest/fanciest house in the neighborhood was owned by a well known photographer.  In the mid 80s, he got a brand new Dodge Caravan and had his name & logo printed all over it.  That van was broken into more times than any vehicle I've ever seen.


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 21, 2009)

oh, definitely... If I wanted to break into a vehicle one with photography stuff all over it would be a high priority, because many times the equipment is rather easy to move and also quite valuable. 

I think a magnet sort of thing would probably be a good idea. put it on for the trade shows, and at the parks etc. where couples will often go.


----------



## foreverflirty (Jan 21, 2009)

Where I live, I don't even lock my vehicles for the most part. If they want in, they will just break the window anyways, then it costs me a window. The other thing, is I just don't leave anything valuable in my vehicle. But I have owned multiple show cars and leave them here unlocked and never had a problem. 

I really don't expect anyone to call me from the window, reason I don;t have  a number on it. But as you stated, it makes a presence, gets my name in peoples minds. Your right, I have never called on something from a sticker, but I DO read them. All the time! I will see a website, and go look at it, just to see what it is even. That is my main reason for having it on there. Also, if I pull up to a clients house, they know why. If my car is in the driveway and a husband comes home it my save me when he finds me taking pictures of his wife, lol.

But I do vinyl graphics as a business as well as photography (the other sticker) and I do window lettering and vehicle lettering for all kinds of different businesses and I will call them back and ask them if it is working for them. Believe it or not, they DO get calls from having it on there. Especially the landscape guys, builders, etc. I had one guy call me, after 2 weeks to say he had already paid for his truck lettering with the jobs he had gotten from the lettering.


----------

